# What's best used 1990's 740 il



## breda43 (Nov 29, 2006)

I want input on the best 1990's 740 il to buy.I've been looking on E Bay and seen some great 740il cars.


----------



## epbrown (Apr 12, 2005)

Those are the years of the Nikasil issues; I think most people recommend 1996 or newer.


----------



## Joen (Dec 7, 2006)

A few years back I had a 99 740I. I had no issues with the car. I put about 50 k on it in 2 1/2 years. Then traded for a new Range Rover. I should have kept the 740. Nicest car I've own before buying the 745Li.


----------

